
Blood, Sweat and Tears (City of the Future, Part 2) - IntronExon
https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/blood-sweat-tears-city-future-part-2/
======
IntronExon
Part 1: [https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/bijlmer-city-
future-p...](https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/bijlmer-city-future-
part-1/)

Discussion of part 1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16434759](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16434759)

